# MORNING CARINA - Departing 12/20/10



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

western said:


> given there are no delays at VPC and customs (especially for ED cars) mid to end next week


My car arrived at Port Hueneme 12/21, I am scheduled to take delivery in Colorado Springs later this week (01/26/11).  Customs, like anything else the government is involved with, moves at a snail's pace. Hope your delivery is speedier than mine.


----------



## chriscyy (Jan 20, 2011)

bigt said:


> I talked to her this morning, she said that she can't inquire until the car reaches VPC. Trying to call EH Harms now, did you call them already?


\

what is the number for EH Harms? 
what did you hear from them?


----------



## bigt (Dec 1, 2010)

chriscyy said:


> \
> 
> what is the number for EH Harms?
> what did you hear from them?


Its on wiki, and they no longer handle shipping for BMW NA which is confirmed by Sabrina


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

Dubzdenver said:


> My car arrived at Port Hueneme 12/21, I am scheduled to take delivery in Colorado Springs later this week (01/26/11).  Customs, like anything else the government is involved with, moves at a snail's pace. Hope your delivery is speedier than mine.


brutal. my company imports containers and containers from china and that stuff clears in 1-2 days.. i guess a car is not a widget and there may be contraband hidden in the trunk.. real reason is that customs officers enjoy reving the cars red line, and enjoy looking at them on their containment facilities, and feel important. gov jobs are secure.


----------



## kitvan (Dec 21, 2010)

bigt said:


> i think mid of next week is really aggressive timing. At least my dealer is telling me it's going to take at least one week, if I am lucky.


You were right. I received my care today, the following the monday.

Delivery Complete!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chriscyy (Jan 20, 2011)

kitvan said:


> You were right. I received my care today, the following the monday.
> 
> Delivery Complete!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


when did you drop off your car? which city?


----------



## kitvan (Dec 21, 2010)

chriscyy said:


> when did you drop off your car? which city?


Actually my car is new from the factory. I believe the origin city was Bremerhaven.


----------



## bigt (Dec 1, 2010)

Guys, check with your CAs, just got word that my car is in VPC


----------



## chriscyy (Jan 20, 2011)

me too... i have a delivery date for next Monday!!!
lesson to ohter ED'er in the future. only wait for a week after the car docked... the people is BMW NA is too lazy to move thing ahead...
give your CA a call and asked him to push thing ahead. that's what I did yesterday...

just remind them the 'excellence' that they want when we do the after purchase survey...


----------



## bigt (Dec 1, 2010)

chriscyy said:


> me too... i have a delivery date for next Monday!!!
> lesson to ohter ED'er in the future. only wait for a week after the car docked... the people is BMW NA is too lazy to move thing ahead...
> give your CA a call and asked him to push thing ahead. that's what I did yesterday...
> 
> just remind them the 'excellence' that they want when we do the after purchase survey...


I honestly don't think it's BMW NA's fault. Yes, we should've call them earlier and push for things, but I think the issue is with the freight broker that BMW is using is too slow processing the clearance paperwork. Again, when I called Customs last Wed. the person said that all vehicles were processed and cleared. And BMW has no control until they take delivery at VPC, so it's the freight guys that are not doing their jobs.. just my 2cents. Anyway, I have a delivery date for this Fri... Can't wait


----------



## western (Sep 30, 2006)

car at VPC as well but no delivery date yet.


----------

